# Carolina Skiff



## TAS (Apr 19, 2010)

Just looking for some input.  I fish around the Richmond Hill area.  Was thinking about a more simple boat for fishing the rivers going across the sounds but not into open water.  I saw for sale a 16 ft Carolina Skiff with a 40 hp motor.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## looseparts (Apr 19, 2010)

*carolina skif*

Its a good fishing boat. Is it a j 16?If so every time you hit a wave your gonna get wet with over spray which aint bad when its hot.But its not very fun when its cold.Carolina skiff at least my j16 is a wet boat.


----------



## thendric (Apr 19, 2010)

Is the J 16 wet on the rivers and creeks also?

Is a 40HP enough to get a 16 foot boat onto plane easily?


----------



## Robert 31320 (Apr 19, 2010)

The CS boats in general will wet you if you hit waves head on with some speed.  Don't let that deter you, they are very good fishing boats though (Yes, I have owned one and wish I had it back).  My father in law had a 16' semi-V with a 40hp and is was more than enough motor for it.


----------



## PaulD (Apr 19, 2010)

PLENTY OF MOTOR! Simple boat, stable, and fishable. It will wet you and it will rattle your fillings loose in your teeth when it gets choppy. Nothing wrong with one for the rivers though! If you can find one of the old 15' C strike skiffs they are awesome, but very hard to find. Little less room than the CS but a lot more fiberglass!


----------



## Inshore GA (Apr 19, 2010)

Great boat for our area! Good stable fishin platform. Will work great for casting for shrimp and flounder giggin too. The 40 hp should push it around 25 mph. I had a 17 kenner skiff with a 50 and wish I still had it at times.


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 19, 2010)

fished off a couple of c-skiffs. as mentioned, a little wet, will slide in the corners at faster speeds, a little bumpy, but a very stable boat when anchored or on the trolling motor. its like standing on the dock. easy to clean and floats pretty skinny too. with a 40hp you should be able to fish all day for about 20.00 worth of gas!


----------



## RaiseHal (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a CS 16 with a 40 Yamaha and love it. However, I use mine as a Chattahoochee river boat only in Roswell so I can't comment on your area.


----------



## shawnrice (Apr 24, 2010)

good boat ,40 hp is good enough!!


----------



## fishdog (Apr 25, 2010)

I have one with a 25 merc 4 stroke. I need more power at times. 40 would be just right. You may get wet from time to time but it is not that bad. The wind seems to do it more then the waves. I fish alot of diferent places, coast, lakes and rivers. On the lake it does ok, in the salt marsh it will stack up to most any other boat of its size. In the creeks when the tide is out you will have a tough time beating it. I will be getting another boat in the next year or so, my plan is to keep the skiff if that tells you anything.


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Apr 25, 2010)

I've got the one Robert wished he had back and I Love it!  It's a 19 but it will get into some pretty skinny water and I've been in some pretty rough water too. All boats will wet you if the wind is blowing, that's what they make rain suits for. The CS does ride rough in choppy water but I just slow down a bit and it's not so bad. If something happened to mine I would be looking for another just like it. Great fishing boat with out breaking the bank and you can rig it about any way you want.


----------



## creekrocket (Apr 25, 2010)

TAS, I have a 14 w/ a Yamaha 50hp on the back, and I love it. You'll stay wet in it, believe me. I use it the most during the summer for flounder gigging, but it goes through all the creeks and rivers just as well. For a nice little inexpensive boat....you cant beat it. Good luck


----------



## Robert 31320 (Apr 30, 2010)

PROLINE JIM said:


> I've got the one Robert wished he had back and I Love it!  It's a 19 but it will get into some pretty skinny water and I've been in some pretty rough water too. All boats will wet you if the wind is blowing, that's what they make rain suits for. The CS does ride rough in choppy water but I just slow down a bit and it's not so bad. If something happened to mine I would be looking for another just like it. Great fishing boat with out breaking the bank and you can rig it about any way you want.



Glad to hear you're still enjoying it Jim.  How's the trolling motor treat you on it?  I never took the opportunity to use it much after I installed it.


----------



## skiff23 (May 1, 2010)

I love my 23 ft skiff. Yes you can get wet, but I have been wet plenty of times on bigger SeaFaring boats also. Just depends on the water and how you take it. The skiff is perfect for the Ga inshore coast. Mine is a little bigger and I venture out on smoother days and I love it.


----------



## swamp hunter (May 1, 2010)

Got a J16 with a 40 Yamaha down here in the Glades / 10 Thousand Islands. Everglades City , Chokoloskee Island. Snook / Reds / Trout/ Osyter Bars . Can,t beat it. Easy to push thru shallow water , Runs in 6 in. or so . It,ll get ur done.


----------



## crappie man (May 23, 2010)

*skiff*

i have a 198 v 90 horse Honda 4 stroke i love it it runs 33 to 34 with 2 people and 5 people still runs 30 to 31 can go along way on very little gas ,, Carolina skiffs are a great all around fishing boat


----------



## eman1885 (May 23, 2010)

i got a 1660 with a 90 honda four stroke, and it has taken me across sapelo sound several times. like everyone has said you will get wet if the water is ruff, but that happens. in short i love mine.

not to hijack the thread, but how far out would you guys consider going out in a boat like mine?


----------



## TLB2 (May 23, 2010)

eman1885 said:


> i got a 1660 with a 90 honda four stroke, and it has taken me across sapelo sound several times. like everyone has said you will get wet if the water is ruff, but that happens. in short i love mine.
> 
> not to hijack the thread, but how far out would you guys consider going out in a boat like mine?



It depends on water and weather conditions. It can get ugly real quick with thunderstorms


----------



## Bigdipper (May 24, 2010)

My girlfriends grandaddy has a 16 foot with a 50 suzuki four-stroke on the back. It'll get on a plane pretty fast and is a quick boat, especially when the waters high and smooth.

When it gets choppy of course you will get somewhat wet and the ride will be bumpy with any flat-bottom. He is a part of the Marine Rescue Squad and has gone from Richmond Hill on the Tivoli to St. Catherines and Ossabaw with no problem.


----------

